# Treat



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

i am dont know what to do about my dog's treats she is a 2 year old black white havanese and i always take her to evening classes but after 5 minutes she doesn't care about treats anymore and when we have to take our dogs off the leash she runs around and wont respond to food
help thx


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's a couple of articles you might find interesting http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/jazz-settle-down
http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/hyperdog


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

what kind of treats are you using? and do you feed her dinner before class??


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

There are dogs that do not respond to training treats, but it could be any of these things also, low quality treat, stress, full tummy. Even when we buy a treat that is costly our dogs may not be impressed, dogs like stinking things, try some little pieces of beef or chicken and only give at class. Look to see if your dog is giving off signels of stress we have had a few threads on this. Our dogs are very small so you would think that they would not eat much my two Havs are gluttons, but my little Bolonka girl can not eat before class as she gets full. Hope you are able to tempt her in some way, best of luck.


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> what kind of treats are you using? and do you feed her dinner before class??


no i feed her after the class but very little just to trick her into thinking that she has had dinner otherwise she gets a little upset i know this because the first time i did it and didn't give her dinner and she kept bugging me until i put down a bowl of kibble and wet food:wink:


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> There are dogs that do not respond to training treats, but it could be any of these things also, low quality treat, stress, full tummy. Even when we buy a treat that is costly our dogs may not be impressed, dogs like stinking things, try some little pieces of beef or chicken and only give at class. Look to see if your dog is giving off signels of stress we have had a few threads on this. Our dogs are very small so you would think that they would not eat much my two Havs are gluttons, but my little Bolonka girl can not eat before class as she gets full. Hope you are able to tempt her in some way, best of luck.


thx my dog loves food but she is a good size since we go for rollerblading long walks and agility and she still never tires out


----------

